
Michael Ratner, RIP (Rest in Power) - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/05/memory-michael-ratner
======
brudgers
NYT Obituary: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/us/michael-ratner-
lawyer-w...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/12/us/michael-ratner-lawyer-who-
won-rights-for-guantanamo-prisoners-dies-at-72.html?_r=1)

